# grip torque



## jelmore (Sep 24, 2013)

I recently got a vector turbo. I was getting a bad paper tear, tuned the bow with tips from this site and figured out my problem was with my form. I have really been scrutinizing my grip every time I shoot. I shoot in my garage, it is a 10 yard shot. I have been shooting 3 fletched arrows and a bare shaft each "round". when my bare shaft is hitting the same as my fletched arrows I am assuming my form and grip are good. I am getting to the point where I can "feel" when my grip and anchor are good and the bow is not torqued. The result is my bare shaft hitting the same as my fletched arrows. when I say hitting the same I mean not nock high or low or left or right but parallel with my fletched arrows. Is this a good way to practice form and is the bare shaft giving me good feedback on my form? Is there a better way to utilize my 10 yards of space to practice.(my yard is not big enough to shoot). I would like to start shooting in a indoor league this winter and want to have the best form I can. I live near Louisville, ky if anyone knows any good coaches in this area I would appreciate any recommendations. thanks.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

Who needs a coach?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Shooting through paper to work on hand torque is an excellent technique. Another, more convenient method is to use a torque indicator. It's simply something attached to your riser between your peep and scope that you can see when at full draw.

I use a large paper clip. I just tape it to my riser with the blue tape that doesn't leave much residue and bend it so part of it is exactly between my peep and sight with my bow at rest. 

The paper clip offers more immediate feedback, but if you use it with paper, it may give you even more information.

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

even after almost 40 years of shooting spots, the one thing that I still very deliberate about each and every shot, is hand placement on my grip.


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

ron w said:


> even after almost 40 years of shooting spots, the one thing that I still very deliberate about each and every shot, is hand placement on my grip.


After 40 years doesn't your brain hurt.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

not at all, I love shooting spots as much right now as I did when I was younger. the key is to leave your brain out of it, and it will never hurt!


----------



## SteadyPin (Sep 10, 2013)

I think you should just forget about the vector and give it to your nephew. ..lol


----------

